# Inflation RP?



## Generalguy64 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm still incredibly new to the forums, the furry fandom, and RPing in general, so was wondering if there was anyone there who was into inflation that would be willing to RP with me. Yeah, it's an odd/niche fetish, but this seems like the least-likely place to judge for it.

Not too sure how to go about it right now, but I probably won't be able to see any replies until tomorrow night. So, if you're interested in an RP with a noob, please post or note me.


----------



## Tisha Hedgehog (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm into inflation rp


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 17, 2016)

me too


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Tisha Hedgehog said:


> I'm into inflation rp



Gee I never would have guessed


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sure! Note me on FA (same username)


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 17, 2016)

Huh, wasn't actually expecting anyone to reply... So Tisha, should I just note you on FA or something?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Fat is better, inflation would kill them by poisoning the bloodstream. But to answer, I am skinny but like the fatties. X3


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Fat is better, inflation would kill them by poisoning the bloodstream. But to answer, I am skinny but like the fatties. X3


Diabeetus. But to each their own.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> Diabeetus. But to each their own.


Ok, ill try inflation if you try fatties!


----------



## Jazz Panther (Jul 17, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> I'm still incredibly new to the forums, the furry fandom, and RPing in general, so was wondering if there was anyone there who was into inflation that would be willing to RP with me. Yeah, it's an odd/niche fetish, but this seems like the least-likely place to judge for it.
> 
> Not too sure how to go about it right now, but I probably won't be able to see any replies until tomorrow night. So, if you're interested in an RP with a noob, please post or note me.



Ooh, yes please! I have been waiting for somebody like you to turn up in here! That makes two of us! Send me a note and we'll see what happens. ^ ^


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Ok, ill try inflation if you try fatties!


That sounds like a lot of fun, actually. How do you want to do it?

Granted, no one getting sick or hurt.


----------



## Tisha Hedgehog (Jul 17, 2016)

Generalguy64 said:


> Huh, wasn't actually expecting anyone to reply... So Tisha, should I just note you on FA or something?



Note Me on FA


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 17, 2016)

Tisha Hedgehog said:


> Note Me on FA


What's your FA account?


----------



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

Im into it


----------



## Tisha Hedgehog (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a FA account

Userpage of tish-the-hedgehog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

